# Photos



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't shared many photos in a while, but took some I think people will like. Enjoy:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome! The goose in the second photo either has his feet tucked way up inside or he has stumps.
Oh Canada!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That next to last one with the ice on his body is fantastic-did you take those from a layout blind?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang nice! How did you get so close that you could use a fill-in flash? Nice work!


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> Dang nice! How did you get so close that you could use a fill-in flash? Nice work!


It looks like there is enough light reflecting off the new snow to back fill.

-DallanC


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice set, well done...:O||:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice Paddler.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

what camera ?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice! :!:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, guys. All were taken out of a ground blind. Same camera as always, a Nikon D300 with a Nikkor 300mm f4. The body is now 5-6 years old, and many of us D300 users keep waiting for an updated model. Sensor technology has advanced a lot, and a new camera would be quite an improvement. Used D300s go for ~$300 now, but it was the best around when new. I don't think you can do much better even now in an APS sensor D-SLR.

Birds in flight are a tough subject, but every once in a while you get lucky. If anybody wants tips, I'm happy to share what I know.

By the way, I shot my Benelli M2 in 20 gauge with Federal 2 3/4" 4's exclusively this trip. I was surprised at how effective it is; I had a triple and a quadruple. When I did my part, clean, one shot kills were the rule. I think I'll be shooting it a lot more. And the WW Expert 6s target load smashes mallards up to ~35 yards.:


----------

